# January @ Wyndham Bonnet Creek



## Miss Marty (Dec 27, 2008)

:whoopie: 
*
Getting Ready to hit the road to warm and sunny Orlando Florida*

We are planning a January Snow Bird Vacation to Bonnet Creek Resort!!
We stayed at Bonnet Creek during the Christmas Holidays back in 2004
when there were only 2 buildings. Third building was under construction.
Now, after 4 years, I am sure that alot has changed!  So, here are some

Questions:

Did the resort build a new & larger check-in area
or is the lobby area still in its orginal location

When will they take down their Holiday Decorations

Do they offer an Owners Lounge where we can invite
friends & family members over to spend an afternoon

Has the resort updated the first two buildings yet
Do all units have leather living room sofa & chairs

Do the units have the new deep plush mattresses 
down/feather pillows, blankets or down comforters 
Or regular style Mattresses with Plain Bedspreads

Which building & floor should we ask for
if we want a view of pool and fireworks 

What are pool hours (any loud music)
Do they offer a shuttle to the parks 

Do RCI exchangers get placed in certain buildings
like at Wyndham Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach SC
or can they ask to be placed in any building...

If anyone is staying at Bonnet Creek or nearby
and would like to meet up  - during our stay 
Feel free to send an email -  pm -  call us:

Marty @ Bonnet Creek Resort  1-407-238-3500


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 3, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek Resort*

*
Hi *
from Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort near Disney World in warm Florida..


----------



## Dori (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope you are having a great time!  Save some of that warm weather for us, when we come down to Florida at the end of the month.

Enjoy!

Dori


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 9, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek Resort*

*
Q:*
Did the resort build a new & larger check-in area
or is the lobby area still in its orginal location

*A:*

Bonnet Creek has a new lobby and check in counter 
The former check in desk is now the activities desk


*Q:*
When will they take down their Holiday Decorations

*A:*
As of Jan 6, There were decorations by the entrance
signs, a Christmas Tree in each building lobby and a 
beautiful Christmas Tree in the main Lobby area
As of Jan 8, the decorations have been packed away


*Q:*
Do they offer an Owners Lounge where we can invite
friends & family members over to spend an afternoon

*A:*
There is an Owners Lounge with a Pool Table & TV
plus a courtyard with chairs and two pools areas 
where friends/family can stop by and visit registered 
guests. (Need to contact security at the front gate) 
We meet up with some friends on Thurs. and gave
them a mini tour (lobby, activities bldg, pool, etc)


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 9, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek Resort - Internet and Telephone Service*

*
Complimentary Internet Access* 

There are 4 computers for owners and guests to use 
along with two high speed black and white printers 

You can access the internet from your suite/unit 
for free (via ethernet cord connected to phone)
Our building does not offer a wireless connection
There is a narrow table to place your laptop on

There is a phone in the kitchen and  master bedroom
with Free Local and 800 phone calls and Voice Mail


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 10, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek - Lazy River - Pools - Hot Tubs*

*
January 10th, 2009 - Saturday Morning* 
Sunny and fairly warm with Temps in 60`s

This morning we got up early and went to 
the hot tubs near the lake and main pool

The first hot tub felt like a warm bath 
It was just the two of us for awhile followed by a 
family of three. It was very comfortable. Then we
went around to the lake side hot tub which was hot
Here you could see the beautiful lake and fountain

Afterwards, a dip in the huge pool
The pool was cooler, not heated but very nice

There were plenty of chaises, table and chairs 
Great location to meet up with friends & family

Also, when you look up at the main building you can
see sales people up on the fourth floor of the main
building showing off the resort amenities


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 10, 2009)

*Orlando Florida Full Moon*

*
2009's Biggest, Brightest Full Moon Rises*

The first full moon of 2009, (occurring tonight) 
will be the largest and brightest of the year

This month's full moon is known as the Wolf Moon from Native 
American folklore. The full moon's of each month are named. 
January's is also known as the Old Moon and the Snow Moon.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 11, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek Resort is located through the Disney Arches*

*
January 11, 2009 - Sunday - Temps in 70`s*
Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort Timeshare Update

When we arrived at the resort last Friday 
Bill has just come down with a cold, so 
we turned down the offer of doing the 
owners update timeshare presentation 

After a few calls at 9 AM each morning 
I finally told them what I would accept 
for our time and finally gave in and 
scheduled our tour for Sunday morning.  

Our salesperson was upfront and did a 
good job explaining the Wyndham Points
System & answering all of our questions

We looked at the Penthouse Model & chatted
for a total of 2 hours. He made us a nice offer 
with lots of perks.  But, we simply turned down 
the (deal) offer and was not pressured to buy.

Things we learned today:

Building Five has a first floor owners lounge & bathroom
Building Six will have 2-3-4 Bedroom Penthouse Suites
Wyndham is buiding a hotel named Wyndham Grande
between buildings 6 and 3.  Hilton is building two hotels
adjacent to Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort Orlando


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 11, 2009)

*The Past 10 days in Review*

Disney 

Went to Coronado Springs - Decorations were still up

Went to Port Orleans and Riverside 
both resorts still had their holiday decorations up.. 

Took a ride on a Disney Pontoon Boat
from Port Orleans to Riverside & back

Went to Animal Kingdom Lodge - Missed the decorations

Went to Old Key West, Saratoga Springs and Wilderness Lodge

Drove over and looked at DVC Bay Lake Tower 
(construction) at Disneys Contemporary Resort 

Went to Sea World and rode the Tower Ride


----------



## sistersville (Jan 12, 2009)

*bonnet creek*

We will be staying at the Bonnet Creek Jan. 21-27 and this will be our first time and I have a few questions if you wouldn't mind answering them- are the swimming pools heated? If so, are they warm enough to swim in when it's cool outside?  Also, which building and floor should we request to be able to see the fireworks and are there any buildings that are quieter than others/ away from construction?
Thanks so much- hope you are enjoying your trip.


----------



## saf512 (Jan 12, 2009)

We also have a question...  How far along are they with their construction?  Do they have the 3rd pool open yet?  We (all 17 of us) are going in April and I'm looking forward to seeing the progress with the construction since we were last there in June 08.  I can't wait to be there again; lucky you!!  I hope Bill is feeling better and well enough to enjoy the vacation.
Sandra


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 12, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek Pools*

Pool Three is under construction 
& will be located between tower
four and five.  It doesn`t look 
like it will be ready til summer..


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 13, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek - Kissimmee - St Cloud*

January 12, 2009

Took a drive to St. Cloud Florida to visit friends who 
moved there from Maryland about twenty years ago

Traveled: Route 535 - Left on Route 192 (Roundtrip)

As we drove out Rt 192 we could see how much this
area has changed.  With each mile we seen motels, 
restuarants & businesses that where once there closed
Not many "new" stores, shopping centers or motels


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 13, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek Kitchen -  GE® Bisque color appliances*

*
Kitchen*

Breakfast Counter with 3 heavy (iron & fabric) bar stools

GE® 18.0 Cu. Ft. Top-Freezer Refrigerator with Ice Maker
GE® Four Burner Electric Stove and Full size oven
GE® Spacemaker Microwave with Glass Turntable Plate 
GE® Dishwasher - Stainless Steel Double Sink - Disposal

Everything in the kitchen works great
and our meals have been delicious!

So far
we have made eggs & pancakes for breakfast, 
subs and sandwiches for lunches and snacks,
baked bar-b-q chicken and smoked pork chops.

Brown kitchen cabinets - Brown counter tops - Tan color tile floor


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 13, 2009)

*Dairy Queen - Banana Split Tuesday*

*
January 13, 2009 - Tuesday*

Today we went for a car ride and made a point to stop at our favorite
Dairy Queen on International Drive (near Wet & Wild) for Banana Splits 

Delicious DQ soft serve covered in luscious strawberry, pineapple, 
and chocolate toppings, with whipped topping & nestled between 
a sweet banana.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 13, 2009)

We went to Twistee Treat today, off Vineland and Palm Parkway, and the ice cream is so much better than Dairy Queen.  I recommend it highly.

We are staying at the Hilton SeaWorld, 2 bedroom and really love this resort.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 14, 2009)

*Windermere Florida*

*
Windermere is a town in Orange County, 
Florida, in the United States*

Windermere was established in 1889 and works hard to retain a small town feel. For instance, many local streets are dirt roads and street name signs are white concrete posts. Windermere has been the residence of professional golfer Tiger Woods since 1997 as well as other professional sports figures

Windermere's logo is based on that of the Town of Windermere, England

http://www.town.windermere.fl.us/townlogo.html


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 15, 2009)

*Cold Front Hits Central Florida*

*
January 15*

Dinner and a Movie

Had an early Dinner at a Chinese Restaurant by Champions Gate
Used our new Florida SunPass (mini) on Toll Road 429 from 
I-4 to Exit 8 - through Disney Arch to Bonnet Creek Resort
Watched The Pirates of the Carribbean on DVD

Just went out on our patio and noticed about 15 adults - kids 
in the main pool - lazy river - hot tub.  Its 9 PM & 50 degrees

Heard on the news that Amtrak has plans to build a
new Auto Train Passanger Station in Sanford Florida


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 16, 2009)

*Little Lucky loves Bonnet Creek...*

Little Lucky and his friends have been enjoying 
their month long stay here at Bonnet Creek ...

They have been sitting on the living room "sleep sofa"
watching cartoons & Disney movies on  big screen TV

We put one of the comforters w/ duvet cover on the sofa
It gives the sofa that extra clean and comfortable feeling

A DUVET cover is just a fancy name for a Comforter cover

Timeshare Tours are up and running this morning 
(across from our building)  kid(s) gets a balloon

We purchased a couple of Disney balloons from Publix
and placed Mickey & Minnie Balloons by our patio door


----------



## mav (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Marty,
   In my next life I want to be little Lucky or one of her friends! They really have the life!!! Have a grand time


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 18, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek Resort*

*
January 17, 2009*

Had pancakes for breakfast
Went to the Grand Floridian

Then back to Bonnet Creek for lunch on our patio
Made Baked Bar-B-Q chicken, (oven works great)
roasted potatoes, sugar snap peas, honey glazed carrot
and had two dark chocolate cordial cherries for desert 

While we were enjoying our meal and taking in the sun
we discoved the sun was so hot it actually started to
melt one of our cherries. Temps were in the mid 60`s

After lunch we went to SeaWorld for awhile
rode the Tower Ride and seen Pets Ahoy!

Stopped by Marriott Cypress Harbor &
seen a two bedroom, two bath unit in 
the building next to the check in lobby


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 18, 2009)

*Holiday Weekend*

*
January 18, 2009*
Sunday - Bright and Sunny

The weather is windy but much warmer today especially in the sun
The pools are full and we can see the kids on the big yellow floats 
going down the lazy river.  (*not sure if the pools are hot or warm)

Picked up half pound Cheeseburgers with all the fixings from Fuddruckers 
in Crossroads Shopping Center and came back and had a relaxing lunch 

The holiday weekend has been busy with lots of families with kids
checking in here at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort near Disney World


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 19, 2009)

*Free Balloons for Little Lucky and me*

Last night when were in the lobby we picked up a couple of 
free balloon`s - One was white with Wyndham on it and the 
other was blue & white featuring Disney`s Cinderella Castle 
and the words - Disney Parks - Where Dreams Come True


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 21, 2009)

*Bonnet Creek*

*
Jan 21, 2009*

Its going to be one of the coldest nights in 8 years
here at Wyndham Bonnet Creek near Disney World
Temps will be in the mid 20`s overnight til morning

The ground crews have covered up all the tender 
plants and  flowers with white plastic and it looks 
like a blanket of fresh fluffy snow on the ground!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 26, 2009)

*View from Our Bonnet Creek Suite*

*
Birds Eye View from - Building Four - From Left to Right *

Construction of Tower 6 - Wyndham Grande - Hilton Hotels
Gaylord Palms - Vacation Village at Parkway Rooftops (192)

Reunion & Champions Gate Hotel off I-4 in the distance
Pop Century with Bowling Pins - Caribbean Beach Resort

Animal Kingdom Lodge Roof & Everest Mountain - OLCC
MGM - Hollywood Studios Hat & Ears and Tower of Terror
Disneys - Dolpin and Swan Hotels toward the right
partial view of the entrance sign to the Boardwalk 

*Bonnet Creek has a great view of the Disney landscape*


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 31, 2009)

*January @ Wyndham Bonnet Creek Highlights*

*
Would like to thank everyone - especially the entire staff  *
at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort for making our January 2009
four week stay in Building 4 on the 12th floor very enjoyable. 

*Friendliest Staff Member *
Esther @ Security Guard Gate

We were able to meet up with a few members one evening 
in the Wyndham Lobby (got to show off the resort a little) 
then to our unit for Ice Cream Cake and lite Refreshments.

Missed meeting up with a few Tuggers & TS4M`s members this
pass week but hopefully we will get to meet them another time

*
Favorite Restaurant and Cheeseburgers* 
Red Lobster Crossroads Shopping Center
Fuddruckers Crossroads Shopping Center


*Best Subs and Ice Cream*
Subway - International Drive 
Subway - Near Orange Lake
Dairy Queen - Tues - I-Drive 

*Best Stores *
CVS - Publixs - Winn Dixie 

*Opening Soon near OLCC*
Target Shopping Center


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry we missed you, Marty.  I wish we had been there when you came by Saratoga Springs for hot chocolate!  Maybe next time.  

Your four weeks are over?  Are you sad to leave, or are you anxious to get back home?  I was homesick for my 3 kitty cats the entire time!


----------



## london (Jan 31, 2009)

*Posts*

Marty

Thank you for your posts during your January visit to Florida.

This is what makes TUG such a great group. 

We are still in Cocoa Beach, and will be sad to go home, but all sojurns must come to an end.

Hooray for Tug.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Marty, thanks for the pictures!  Great shots of the pools.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 19, 2010)

*Bonnet Creek Updates 2010*

*
Are the following buildings 
finished & open as of 2010*

Bonnet Creek Building 6 
Penthouse Suites

Wyndham Grande Hotel...
between buildings 6 & 3. 

New Hilton Hotels @ BC


----------



## bnoble (Jan 19, 2010)

The Hilton and Waldorf=Astoria are both open.  I don't know about the remaining buildings in WBC.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 19, 2010)

We drove into Bonnet Creek to check on the status of tower 6 in early November.  It wasn't done, but it sure looked ready on the outside.  We didn't go in, even though I wanted to try.  The pirate pool looks okay.  I thought it would be big and would dwarf the other pool, but not so. 

How many more towers are they going to build?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 19, 2010)

Tower six and the hotel are it, I think.  You never know though---they might find some other corner to put something. There is also another plot in the area in the master plan that's already designated for further development, nestled up against the Epcot Center Drive/I-4 interchange---a 12.6 acre timeshare plot, and an 11-acre hotel site.  I don't know who owns either one.

http://www.yesterland.com/bonnet.html


----------



## jtridle (Jan 19, 2010)

saf512 said:


> We also have a question...  How far along are they with their construction?  Do they have the 3rd pool open yet?  We (all 17 of us) are going in April and I'm looking forward to seeing the progress with the construction since we were last there in June 08.  I can't wait to be there again; lucky you!!  I hope Bill is feeling better and well enough to enjoy the vacation.
> Sandra



I know Marty says that third pool is under construction but there are three pools already opened so I don't know what pool he is referring to, unless the Wyndham hotel under construction's pool.  I was just there in December.  the third pool was even open when I was there in June.  It has a larger lazy river than the first pool and is sort of on a pirates theme.  Kids can shoot a big water cannon of water at people as they float down the lazy river.  There is a small bar area there too; looks like maybe they might serve sandwiches or some light fare there like at the second pool that has the waterslide in it.  The new lazy river pool is behind Building 5.  All pools are heated per the resort.  It's a wonderful resort.  You will love it.  The golf course next door is open too if anybody is interested.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 20, 2010)

> I know Marty says that third pool is under construction but there are three pools already opened so I don't know what pool he is referring to


That post is a year old---prior to Escudos' opening.


----------



## Dori (Jan 22, 2010)

We leave tomorrow to drive from Toronto for a Sunday check-in!  :whoopie: 

Dori


----------

